# The Flavor Bible -- Book Review and Giveaway -- 5 Winners!



## joy of desserts (Sep 21, 2008)

*The Flavor Bible* is a great new book from Hachette by award-winning authors and award-winning photographer and I have a *giveaway* on my blog for 5 copies. There's not much time left before the *5 winners* are chosen.

*Serious food lovers will WANT and need this book on their bookshelf.*
Come by my blog to *read my review* of The Flavor Bible and to *enter the giveaway.*

Joy


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

How about you post your review of the Flavor Bible? That is what this forum is for, not your giveaway and blog linking.


----------



## joy of desserts (Sep 21, 2008)

Here's the review, phatch. It isn't so much "my" giveaway as _sharing_ a good thing with people who should have a particular interest.

Joy
*
**The Flavor Bible Ignites Culinary Passion, Creativity*
by Joy Of Desserts

Don't let the cover of this book fool you. It is not just about a few spices and flavorings. This meticulously crafted and photographed encyclopedic tome is for the serious cook, the culinary scholar, the passionate gourmet, the food historian.

It is for those looking to take their cooking and eating to a level beyond ordinary.

This luxurious, hardcover book deserves an honored place on the consummate food lover's bookshelf, far away from kitchen grease. Keep it at the ready to pore over its delectable contents.

There are no recipes in this book, but the quotes delving into the philosophies of America's most renowned chefs; the extensive, alphabetized ingredient reviews covering nuances from shades of color to mouthfeel; and the artistic photography will equip the experienced to create their own recipes for culinary masterpieces.

The Flavor Bible, passionately written by Karen Page and Andrew Dornenburg, photographed by Barry Salzman, is a superb and definitive volume not to be missed. It arrives in bookstores on Tuesday, Sept. 16, 2008.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Thank you,

Phil


----------



## joy of desserts (Sep 21, 2008)

No problem, Phil. My pleasure to be sharing here.
Joy


----------



## kitchensoul (Oct 6, 2007)

Are any of the books by Karen Page and Andrew Dornenburg available in Spanish?


----------



## romany123 (Jul 14, 2006)

I have in my kitchen a copy of “Culinary Artist” It is stained written in and never leaves my worktop I was having a hard time getting hold of the “Flavor Bible” But a quick word with Andrew and Karen sorted it out. My copy is on its way. I can’t wait to get my mitts on it’.


----------



## rjx (Oct 2, 2006)

I need to get this boook! Infact, it might be the next food related book I purchase. And I have 9 pages of food related books on my wishlist at amazon.


----------

